# fresh kill -- ambrosia maple



## davduckman2010 (Feb 2, 2016)

im takeing down 3 monster ambrosia maples this week before I get sent on another marathon power plant shut down. need some new slab table and bar stock running low and I also want flooring for 2 rooms and a ceiling in my house so heres the first unlucky sob to get it . the others are a lot bigger I think this ones curly don't know till I mill it but it looks it with the bark on anyway.

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 4 | Way Cool 7 | +Karma 1


----------



## Kevin (Feb 2, 2016)

That's a monster Duck. Can't wait to see the slabs that sucker makes great kill.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ironman123 (Feb 2, 2016)

Duckman that is some real purty stuff. Only in Ohia.


----------



## HomeBody (Feb 3, 2016)

You did a fine job on that cut. It almost looks like you know what you are doing. Gary

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## sprucegum (Feb 3, 2016)

Is the taking of maple with the use of artificial light legal in Ohio?

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## manbuckwal (Feb 3, 2016)

Nice one Duck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## TimR (Feb 3, 2016)

Ya gots to sneak up on those ambrosia beetles...quick little fellas. 
Nice looking log Duck! That's gonna make some killer flooring, even more so if any curl revealed.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Nature Man (Feb 3, 2016)

I predict some awesome lumber showing up in the near future. Chuck


----------



## davduckman2010 (Feb 3, 2016)

sprucegum said:


> Is the taking of maple with the use of artificial light legal in Ohio?


lol nope just watch out for ieds / bear traps/ punji sticks and rock salt in the rear

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## David Van Asperen (Feb 4, 2016)

@davduckman2010 you got the goods

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## MarksCaribbeanWoodworks (Feb 4, 2016)

davduckman2010 said:


> im takeing down 3 monster ambrosia maples this week before I get sent on another marathon power plant shut down. need some new slab table and bar stock running low and I also want flooring for 2 rooms and a ceiling in my house so heres the first unlucky sob to get it . the others are a lot bigger I think this ones curly don't know till I mill it but it looks it with the bark on anyway.
> 
> View attachment 96400 View attachment 96401 View attachment 96402 View attachment 96403 View attachment 96404



Even though that one is big I hear maple can really move fast when it's spooked so I bet you where berry berry quiet sneaking up on that one.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------

